# extreme suffering : street



## Mansi (Nov 5, 2005)

hey guys, havent been around the last few days.. here's a few images from today morning.. thanks for looking

1






2





3





4


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 5, 2005)

wow!
How did you catch #3 !?!?!
These are all really powerful... great job! :thumbup:


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow Mansi.  Another great job.  Number 3 is fantastic!


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 5, 2005)

Love the last 2, but all of them are Wonderful!  Great job!!!!


----------



## JonK (Nov 5, 2005)

As a series....wonderful work mansi. #3 is really fantastic...wonderful timing  :thumbup:
Love the POV on #1 and yer up close and personal on #4.
These have a gritty quality to them that really suits the subject matter.
Wanna see more!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 5, 2005)

the last two are awesome!!! Excellent series, Mansi!


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow! They are all awesome, but I LOVE number 3!!


----------



## craig (Nov 5, 2005)

Powerful work!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 5, 2005)

Mansi, as always, you took us right to the heart of the streets. Great shots!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> wow!
> How did you catch #3 !?!?!
> These are all really powerful... great job! :thumbup:


 thanks little man... well i knew that i wanted a shot like that.. and i saw a cycle approaching and i was like ' i gotta do this now' so i was positioned across the man and i snapped... thankgod it turned out ok.. the one and only shot i had like this.. prob should have turned it on burst mode but anyway i was happy with that one photo 
thanks for checking em out!

Thanks so much everyone! your comments are much appreciated  thanks


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't be said enough, VERY powerful. Mansi, you have a great talent to pull emotion through the lens and splash it over the page. Great work, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 6, 2005)

Great work, and nice title


----------



## Mansi (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 9, 2005)

Very powerful work. 3 and 4 really did it for me.

Eric


----------



## Mansi (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks eric


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 10, 2005)

Mansi - Your photography has improved so much since I started here. This really is awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Letson (Nov 13, 2005)

#4 is outstanding! Very powerful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mansi (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2005)

Holy cow Mansi.  Im left without words on these.  Very moving series.  WOW!!!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 14, 2005)

hey thanks so much chiller


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 14, 2005)

the last two are awesome captures!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks jon


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 15, 2005)

mansi, these brought tears to my eyes...you do shocking and truthful photography that captures the essence of your surroundings... unreal mansi...


----------



## Mansi (Nov 15, 2005)

:hug:: thanks aprilraven


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 11, 2005)

I love #4.  What equipment were you using and what kind of film?  Stunning detail.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 11, 2005)

hey neal .. thanks for the comments
i was using digital.. so that would be my 350d with the crap 18-55 kit lens
i think i was shooting at 800 or 1600 iso due to low light
converted to b/w
thanks again!


----------



## Riano (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW! that last one is perfect!! you captured the true life of a homeless man.. **clapps**


----------



## Fate (Jan 12, 2006)

Powerful images....... a picture does indeed speak a thousand words!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow!  I love #4.  Great job.


----------



## markc (Jan 12, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> thanks little man... well i knew that i wanted a shot like that.. and i saw a cycle approaching and i was like ' i gotta do this now' so i was positioned across the man and i snapped... thankgod it turned out ok.. the one and only shot i had like this.. prob should have turned it on burst mode but anyway i was happy with that one photo


Doesn't matter. You got it in one. Great series.


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 15, 2006)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiii mansi
gr8 series.....loved it....my fav.... ?
well all of them....
keep it up


----------



## santino (Jan 18, 2006)

#3 is awesome. congrats, you should be pretty happy about that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Becky (Jan 18, 2006)

These are great, you captured emotion of human suffering, really beautiful!


----------



## JonK (Jan 18, 2006)

I've looked at these a million times....am so impressed with these I had to comment again. 
great work mansi


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 19, 2006)

wow! Mansi! yous hould submit those on some kind of competition... photo contest! they are amazing! photo of the year!


----------

